# Vddc



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on left up vddc? it is problem? It varies a lot in what could be the problem.. Please help


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks fine. What card is this?


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

it is 7950 3 gb Gigabyte and i have problem you can help me pleasse


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2012)

Vaultekk said:


> please http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/12/03/hc8.png on left up vddc? it is problem? It varies a lot in what could be the problem.. Please help



default mvddc is 1.5, seems ok to me, many people have it at 1.6


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2012)

So what's the problem?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

What is the exact problem? VDDC is probably low due to the card being at idle state.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2012)

Your card is fine, it's idle. AMD Zero Core is pretty cool guy


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

this is the second card, and the same problem in the game artifacts and occasional fluctuations vddc when i play


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

What PSU do you have?


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

i can make screenshot when i playing


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

Seasonic m12II-750 BRONZE please i really need help


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

Vaultekk said:


> Seasonic m12II-750 BRONZE



ok have you tried to use MSI afterburner and adjust the voltage up alittle to see if that helps the artifacts?


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

I have not tried the program with experience but sometimes I go to download it vddc 127a has a lot of play when it fluctuates


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

please how should I set it up correctly voltage. I am a llama


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2012)

Vaultekk said:


> I am a llama



You are my hero. Knock your mvddc to 1.6 and vddc at 1.1v


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

how? When the PC is at rest so vddc varies 1.8a, 2.5a 2.0a 2.8a it is normal?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2012)

Vaultekk said:


> how? When the PC is at rest so vddc varies 1.8a, 2.5a 2.0a 2.8a it is normal?



download Trixx, and enabled custom voltage


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

I downloaded afterburner is it enough?


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

What should I change in Afterburner is a core voltage (mV) and power limit%


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

Please, please I'm desperate, I downloaded Trixx
I know how i can change vddc in default is 1093, but how change mvddc?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 3, 2012)

I have the same card, what you see is normal. Even 7970 uses 0.85V for desktop.


under load, it should vary a fair bit. If you are getting artifacts or crashing, try the latest driver, and if that fails, then it is time to try replacing the card.

VDDC is only default 1.090V when second monitor is connected, BTW. Connect second monitor, and you will see that 1.09V in 3D(although it will droop a bit).


Actaul single-monitor 3D voltage is 0.95V. 


NOTHING IS WRONG OTHER THAN THE ISSUES, which to me would indicate a faulty card.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2012)

Vaultekk said:


> Please, please I'm desperate, I downloaded Trixx
> I know how i can change vddc in default is 1093, but how change mvddc?



1.5 is just fine, increase the voltage on the core by tiny amounts (1.000 - 1.100) and see if the situation improves, but not too much. Other than that, could be faulty and RMA TIME!!!!


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I have the same card, what you see is normal. Even 7970 uses 0.85V for desktop.
> 
> 
> under load, it should vary a fair bit. If you are getting artifacts or crashing, try the latest driver, and if that fails, then it is time to try replacing the card.


THIS.

And get off the amperage and just look at the voltage.

.850 is normal for idle. Play a game and come back, your max should be around .950. Memory I believe should be around 1.5v.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 3, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> THIS.
> 
> And get off the amperage and just look at the voltage.
> 
> .850 is normal for idle. Play a game and come back, your max should be around 1.1 to 1.25v. Memory I believe should be around 1.5v.



0.95V 3d load for that card. 1.1 V or 1.25V is far too high. I have both retail card and ES sample, both are the same.

I run my ES card with 7970 BIOS...THAT BIOS is 1.1 V on load, 1.170 V with dual monitor.


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

this is normal? this is when i play Far cry 3 and this is the same problem with the same second card


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 3, 2012)

With secondary monitor plugged in, yes, perfectly normal.

to test if card is faulty, do not use OC tools or increase voltage, simply set the GPU clock to 850 MHz, and try there. IF it still fails, then try 800 MHz.


If it does not fail @ 850 MHz, to 800 MHz, then the card is for sure faulty, and needs RMA. IF it crashes, I'd still RMA.


There is NO reason to use voltage adjustments to get stability. My cards work perfectly fine, so should yours.


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

no i dont have second monitor, first card I complained. and this is the same but the new and begin to manifest the same problem with artifacts


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 3, 2012)

Vaultekk said:


> no i dont have second monitor, first card I complained. and this is the same but the new and begin to manifest the same problem with artifacts



try with lowered clocks, say 850 MHz.

I RMA'd one card, would crash on 3d after some time, but was fine with 850 MHz. 7950 stock GPU is 800 MHz; Windforce cards have factory OC, so perhaps a card or two slipped through binning.

very odd that you get 1.1V on load, BTW. I have had no less than 6 of these cards in my possession, all were 0.95V 3D! I installed the other 4 into systems I sold...hopefully this isn't something with the series itself!


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

850 no help


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 3, 2012)

Can you try to install the VGA to a different slot?


Kind of odd you'd get more than one card with same issues.

make sure no system OC(memory and CPU can affect this), try other slots, try other board, try other PSU, try lower clocks, try in other system. Those are your options. 


if board has newer BIOS, might want to update that, but I haven't had any issues like that. Still possible I guess though.


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

yes i try install in to second slot and the same problem 
always three artifacts in the image when I turn on the strees kombustor. always 1 sec artifact,2 sec artifact, 3 sec artifact. After these three artifacts are already no more artifacts


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 3, 2012)

could be a problem with Kombuster? It doesn't really present realistic GPU load, as far as I know..

How about other apps?


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

when i play games same problem artifacts


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 3, 2012)

What kind of artifacts? All 7000 series cards have intermittent "black artifacts" that appear for less than a second afaik. Get them all the time on my 7950 in games like Tribes: Ascend.


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

What artifacts? Various white, black, purple previous same gpu started to whistle in the finals, when I complained.


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

so already gpu in 3d applications started to whistle a component on gpu


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2012)

Coil whine is normal... just annoying.


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

Sure loud whistling, flickering shadows, artifacts is normal. thank you


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2012)

I said coil whine only... dont put words in my post.


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 3, 2012)

but why are they doing coil and whistles with the artifacts


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2012)

Articfacts and coil whine usually have nothing do to with each other. I have coil whine now, with no artifacts in a GPU or two.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 4, 2012)

Try another card. If you have same problem with another card, PSU may be faulty.

If another card is ok, RMA again


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok thank you.
Something else. when I take out the gpu and using gpu in the CPU so I have no problem throughout the month.
problems have risen with the connection new hd7950 after 2 days.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2012)

onboard video doesnt take any power... so that doesnt help us if its the PSU.

What pSU do you have? Can you create your system specs in USER CP?


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 5, 2012)

I created a user cp


----------



## Vaultekk (Dec 5, 2012)

there is something?PSU to try something without being destroyed?


----------

